# TSH of 15 after increase of meds



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm utterly fed up. Had a TT in April this year gone from being Hyper (0.1) and totally crazy/out of my head, then to hypo (3.6) with the drop in dosage, then had an increase again and gone even more hypo (15). The nurse on the phone didn't believe I was taking my meds at all.

I've had constant memory loss/ brain weirdness since 9 days after my surgery and that hasn't changed at all and it's very unpleasant... nothing looks right and they are also testing me for pernicious anaemia due to this... but now it seems that my stupid TSH has complicated it all. Am I doomed to brain weirdness for ever and ever???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> I'm utterly fed up. Had a TT in April this year gone from being Hyper (0.1) and totally crazy/out of my head, then to hypo (3.6) with the drop in dosage, then had an increase again and gone even more hypo (15). The nurse on the phone didn't believe I was taking my meds at all.
> 
> I've had constant memory loss/ brain weirdness since 9 days after my surgery and that hasn't changed at all and it's very unpleasant... nothing looks right and they are also testing me for pernicious anaemia due to this... but now it seems that my stupid TSH has complicated it all. Am I doomed to brain weirdness for ever and ever???


Okay; so what thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? Are you eating a lot of soy and other goitrogens? Are you taking L-Carnitine? Are you estrogen dominant?

Are you taking calcium or iron around the time you take your thyroid med?

Low ferritin can impede the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> Okay; so what thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? Are you eating a lot of soy and other goitrogens? Are you taking L-Carnitine? Are you estrogen dominant?
> 
> Are you taking calcium or iron around the time you take your thyroid med?
> 
> ...


Sorry should have said:
I'm currently on 150mcg 3 days per week and 175mcg 4 days per week of levothyroxine.
I take it on an empty stomach early morning. I avoid soya and goitrogens. Not taking L-Carnitine (not sure what that is) and only take my vitamins at night to avoid problems.
I was being tested for pernicious anaemia due to the brain strangeness but I think this result has now confused the issue.

my approx history of thyroxine is:
175mcg daily = TSH 0.11

150 daily = TSH 3.6

150/175 mix = TSH 15

Doesn't really stack up does it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Sorry should have said:
> I'm currently on 150mcg 3 days per week and 175mcg 4 days per week of levothyroxine.
> I take it on an empty stomach early morning. I avoid soya and goitrogens. Not taking L-Carnitine (not sure what that is) and only take my vitamins at night to avoid problems.
> I was being tested for pernicious anaemia due to the brain strangeness but I think this result has now confused the issue.
> ...


See if you can get your doctor to run the FREES. At this point, it is vitally important. And the ferritin, of course.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> See if you can get your doctor to run the FREES. At this point, it is vitally important. And the ferritin, of course.
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
> 
> http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


I will keep trying but they refuse to do the T3 one or FT3. They did do the FT4 though which is 14.9 now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> I will keep trying but they refuse to do the T3 one or FT3. They did do the FT4 though which is 14.9 now.


What is the range on that FT4 result? Why do they refuse to honor a patient's request, I am wondering? Geez!


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> What is the range on that FT4 result? Why do they refuse to honor a patient's request, I am wondering? Geez!


I'm not entirely sure of the ranges as they don't tend to give them out. the reason for refusal of tests is that I am in the UK and an NHS patient. The NHS have budgets to stick to and keep a tight leash on what they do.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> I'm not entirely sure of the ranges as they don't tend to give them out. the reason for refusal of tests is that I am in the UK and an NHS patient. The NHS have budgets to stick to and keep a tight leash on what they do.


Tch; and they also do not give out ranges. That I know. Shoot!


----------

